# Akkustatus Headset KDE% Plasma anzeigen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe gesehen, das ich mir in kde5 den Akkustatus meines Headset anzeigen lassen kann. https://kde.org/announcements/plasma/5/5.14.90/

```
Bluetooth devices now show their battery status in the power widget. Note that this cutting-edge feature requires the latest versions of the upower and bluez packages
```

https://kde.org/announcements/plasma/5/5.15.0/bluetooth-battery.png Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wie ich das bewerkstellige? MfG

----------

## Banana

"Note that this cutting-edge feature requires the latest versions of the upower and bluez packages"

Steht irgendwo welche Versionen dies genau sein sollen? Denn diese sind ja die Voraussetzungen dafür.

----------

## schmidicom

Damit dürfte eher ein hinter der Experimental-Option verstecktes Feature gemeint sein.

https://github.com/bluez/bluez/blob/master/doc/battery-api.txt

Seit meinem Bugreport ("https://github.com/bluez/bluez/issues/132") müsste es dafür in der main.conf einen Schalter geben den man auf true setzen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
USE="experimental" emerge bluez
```

 Und dann in

```
/lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.service
```

```
ExecStart=/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd plugin=battery
```

eintragen?

----------

## schmidicom

Ne, wie bereits geschrieben (und im verlinkten Bugreport erwähnt) sollte es reichen in der main.conf die Option Experimental auf true zu setzen.

EDIT:

So wie ich die Antwort im Bugreport verstanden habe gab es zwei verschiedene Experimental-Optionen.

Die im Buildscript, welche nur zusätzliche Kommandozeilen-Tools generiert. Und die Experimental-Option von der Binary bluetoothd welche nach meinen Bugreport in die main.conf verschoben wurde.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht. Den Ladezustand kann ich auch ohne diese Einstellung in der Konsole auslesen.

```
cd Bluetooth_Headset_Battery_Level-master

./bluetooth_battery.py BT_MAC_ADDRESS_1 EB:06:EF:A2:D7:E4

Couldn't find the RFCOMM port number

BT_MAC_ADDRESS_1 is offline [Errno 16] Device or resource busy

Battery level for EB:06:EF:A2:D7:E4 is 60%
```

Möglicherweise brauche ich für die Anzeige in kde bluez-alsa?

----------

## Banana

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hat nichts gebracht. Den Ladezustand kann ich auch ohne diese Einstellung in der Konsole auslesen.
> 
> ```
> cd Bluetooth_Headset_Battery_Level-master
> 
> ...

 

Wo gibt es dieses "Bluetooth_Headset_Battery_Level-master"?

Könnte dies auch gebrauchen

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://github.com/TheWeirdDev/Bluetooth_Headset_Battery_Level/blob/master/Readme.md

----------

## Banana

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> https://github.com/TheWeirdDev/Bluetooth_Headset_Battery_Level/blob/master/Readme.md

 

Danke!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Leider habe ich immer noch keine Idee. Soll ja schon seit Anfang 2019 funktionieren. Ich könnte mit vorstellen, das irgendwelche kde/plasma ebuilds fehlen...

Hinweis zu dem verlinkten Script: Bei der Ausführung wird bei mir kurz das Headset getrennt. Danach funktionieren die Tasten am selben nicht mehr bis zum Neustart des Systems. Ich checke jetzt den Akkustand kurz bevor ich das Headset weglege....

----------

## schmidicom

@flammenflitzer

Ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, ich habe nicht gemerkt das es dir um ein altes Feature von Plasma geht. Sorry dafür...

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hinweis zu dem verlinkten Script: Bei der Ausführung wird bei mir kurz das Headset getrennt. Danach funktionieren die Tasten am selben nicht mehr bis zum Neustart des Systems.

 

Das ist ja fast wie dieser extrem lästige und viel zu lange reconnect bei meiner Logitech Bluetooth-Maus welcher nach jedem hochfahren und ersten anmelden beim KDE Plasma einmal auftritt. Das wärs noch wenn dieser reconnect auch nur deshalb zustande kommt weil irgendwelche Programme/Dienste versuchen per RFCOMM den Akkustand abzufragen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

@schmidicom:   :Very Happy:   Wofür? Danke, für den Versuch mir zu helfen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vieleicht hilft das weiter..https://phabricator.kde.org/D17345 Ich kann aber damit nichts anfangen. Bin nur user....

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Vieleicht hilft das weiter..https://phabricator.kde.org/D17345 Ich kann aber damit nichts anfangen. Bin nur user....

 

Da es Dec 4 2018, 3:28 PM committed wurde wird dir das nicht helfen, denn diese Änderung hast du schon, wenn du ein aktuelles plasma/kde-framework nutzt

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

>  Hinweis zu dem verlinkten Script: Bei der Ausführung wird bei mir kurz das Headset getrennt. Danach funktionieren die Tasten am selben nicht mehr bis zum Neustart des Systems. Ich checke jetzt den Akkustand kurz bevor ich das Headset weglege....

 

Danke. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren. Mal schauen ob es bei mir auf auftritt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> @schmidicom:    Wofür? Danke, für den Versuch mir zu helfen...

 

Naja ich dachte es ginge um den Battery Provider von "net-wireless/bluez" aber der KDE Plasma 5.15 wird das ziemlich sicher noch nicht benutzen. Der KDE Plasma wird diese Informationen wohl eher von "sys-power/upower" beziehen.

Wenn wir schon an dabei sind, zeigt dir ein "upower --dump" in der Konsole den Akkustand der verbundenen Bluetooth-Geräte auch nicht an?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein, zeigt es nicht. (upower-0.99.11)

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Nein, zeigt es nicht. (upower-0.99.11)

 

Und das ist bei jedem per Bluetooth verbundenen Gerät so oder nur bei diesem einen Headset?

Wenn es bei jedem Gerät so ist dann hat dein upower und/oder bluez ein Problem, wenn nicht dann macht eher dein Headset irgendetwas falsch.

----------

## firefly

Laut dieser konversation scheint es folgende elemente zu benötigen damit das funktioniert, dass infos über den Ladestand via upower bereitgestellt werden können.

bluez5 (min version 5.56) muss mit --experimental parameter gestartet werden. Unter gentoo muss man wohl noch das experimental useflag für bluez setzen

Und man benötigt upower 0.99.12 

https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pipewire/pipewire/-/issues/382

PS:

Oder upower 0.99.11 mit folgenden patch: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/-/issues/722#note_769991

Dieser wurde auch in einen der kommentaren im pipewire issue thread gepostet

----------

## Banana

hach, wie ich gerade bemerke, bringt mir das script ja gar nichts.

Habe ein Jabra mit USB Dongle-Connection. Macht ja nur Bluetooth zum Dongle und den Rest per USB...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Dann warte ich noch, bis upower-0.99.12 in portage ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

upower 0.99.12 bringt auch nichts. Ob das überhaupt schon mal funktioniert hat.....

----------

